# Semana Santa in Queretaro



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone can suggest where the best processions are for semana santa in Queretaro or within an hour or two drive from Queretaro? Any suggests would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> I would like to know if anyone can suggest where the best processions are for semana santa in Queretaro or within an hour or two drive from Queretaro? Any suggests would be greatly appreciated.


A little beyond your "hour or two from Qro", but there is an annual walk to Talpa every Semana Santa. Talpa is west of Guadalajara. During the two weeks before easter, lots of people walk to Talpa from various starting points depending on how long a walk you want. It is very popular and tens of thousands of people make the walk every year, maybe 100,000 over the course of couple of weeks.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> A little beyond your "hour or two from Qro", but there is an annual walk to Talpa every Semana Santa. Talpa is west of Guadalajara. During the two weeks before easter, lots of people walk to Talpa from various starting points depending on how long a walk you want. It is very popular and tens of thousands of people make the walk every year, maybe 100,000 over the course of couple of weeks.


Same thing happens on the walk to the "Grotto" pilgramage in a place close to Lagos de Moreno. Thousands walk by hourly and food vendors along the highway and police slowing down traffic, garbage all along the route. Quite a sight to see.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Same thing happens on the walk to the "Grotto" pilgramage in a place close to Lagos de Moreno. Thousands walk by hourly and food vendors along the highway and police slowing down traffic, garbage all along the route. Quite a sight to see.


Sounds very similar, vendors and garbage, but the Talpa walk is mostly cross country away from the roads.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Sounds very similar, vendors and garbage, but the Talpa walk is mostly cross country away from the roads.


I had not heard about those walks THANKS!!! 

I was wonderng if they had processions similar to Guatemala like this one?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> I had not heard about those walks THANKS!!!
> 
> I was wondering if they had processions similar to Guatemala like this one? Semana Santa - Antigua, Guatemala - YouTube


There is a romería for the Virgin of Zapopan that is like the one you pictured. It is on the 12th of October every year. 

Starting on the 20th of May, an image of the Virgin of Zapopan leaves her home in the Basilica of Zapopan. For several months she visits various churches in the Guadalajara Metropolitan Area (including Chapala) ending at the Guadalajara Cathedral. 

Then, on the 12th of October, she returns to the Basilica of Zapopan accompanied by about 2 million people. It is a short walk by pilgrimage standards, about 8 km. The return procession includes lots of religious groups, indigenous groups, ordinary pilgrims, barefoot pilgrims, and a few people on their knees.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> I had not heard about those walks THANKS!!!
> 
> I was wonderng if they had processions similar to Guatemala like this one? Semana Santa - Antigua, Guatemala - YouTube


I know that in Taxco there are many processions during Semana Santa. I was there many years ago and was witness to the one that takes place on Good Friday, a most impressive, awe-inspiring sight. Check this out for more details: Taxco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks Isla... I will check it out right away.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Tzintzuntzan and Pátzcuaro, Michoacán. I don't have details, as I've never attended these processions.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Itzapalapa is famous for its Easter procession on Good Friday.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The pilgrimage to Talpa is like any others. People go there by foot, car, bicycle, buses etc.. The churches organize them and for the people who are walking they very often sleep in the fields and there are pick ups meeting them and carrying their luggage. It is nothing like Easter in Antigua.
They do the flower carpets in some villages in Michoacan but I do not know if they are done for Easter.


----------

